# Would like to buy Time share in Aruba need recommendations



## rog2867 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi, we are Starwood elite but since there are no Starwood properties in Aruba any longer we are looking to buy another brand.  There are many options there, can anyone break down which resorts would be best to buy?  We need at minimum a two bedroom but like the lock off units at Starwood.  I see a lot of units in Aruba for Sale in the classifieds here but am clueless about which are best.  Our friends own two weeks at Marriott Surf club and they love it.   I saw a two bedroom for sale there on this site for $6,500 for every year.   Trading would not be that important as we would always like to go.  Flight is usually not bad and is only 4 hours from us.   Any advice would be greatly appreciated.   

Thanks

Roger


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 26, 2015)

My advice is to first narrow your selection between Orangestad and Palm Beach, then go to Redweek.com and look at the ratings, price, and MFs for the various resorts.  Then double check on TripAdvisor to see if the Redweek ratings are comparable to Redweek/Tug.  

Certainly consider non-hotel branded timeshares if you think you'll be returning year after year.  Some non-hotel branded timeshares, such as Playa Linda, are very highly rated and not as expensive to own or maintain as the Marriotts... and if you buy, you'll be able to upgrade your view for the same price as garden view at the Marriott.  

If you have your heart set on a Marriott, then do a search and see if you can find a recent thread comparing ocean club from surf club.  I think one of the Marriotts has a lazy river...

The final thing to consider is renting.  There are 774 rentals available right now on Redweek just for Surf Club and 407 for the Ocean Club.  (15 for Playa Linda.) That usually translates to attractive rental rates, no contract required. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 26, 2015)

Aruba is a great island but personally I wouldnt buy in Aruba. I recently sold my Aruba week after 20 years and many visits.  Rental rates have become so close to maintenance fees that it no longer made sense to commit to the fees every year.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 26, 2015)

If you decide to buy, one place I'd avoid is the Renaissance Aruba, which is where I owned. Management does whatever they want with regards to fees and violate owner contracts consistently. Complaints to the Aruba government do nothing even thought the contract violations are clear.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 26, 2015)

While we disagree with the previous post about the Ren, it would not work for you since all the units are 1BR.  However, if you can swing a 1 BR, we feel it's the best bang for the buck.  Small, quiet resort and resales are extremely reasonable.  We bought a week 49 unit for like $3,800, all fees included.  With the maintenance fees $644, we ended up paying $3,200 for the unit.  Yes, we were hit with a special assessment of $1,100, but what resort isn't gonna hit you with one eventually?  Also, it had great trading power.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 26, 2015)

classiclincoln said:


> While we disagree with the previous post about the Ren, it would not work for you since all the units are 1BR.  However, if you can swing a 1 BR, we feel it's the best bang for the buck.  Small, quiet resort and resales are extremely reasonable.  We bought a week 49 unit for like $3,800, all fees included.  With the maintenance fees $644, we ended up paying $3,200 for the unit.  Yes, we were hit with a special assessment of $1,100, but what resort isn't gonna hit you with one eventually?  Also, it had great trading power.



I dont want to hijack the thread but I just want to say a couple things.  I was and owner at the Renaissance for 20 years. Management can and will do anything they want. Several years ago they changed the fixed units of some owners, many to less desirable views, with no compensation. They violated contract clauses many times and refused to allow owners to form an HOA.  

If you paid $3200 I imagine you purchased several years ago. Resale prices have been lower than that for a while. I've seen units go for a few hundred on Ebay in the last year. 

Great resort to visit but not to be an owner.


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 27, 2015)

Roger -that $6500 sale price leads me to think the listing is a Gold season. At the Surf Club there are two important distinctions: season and view. We own platinum because we only want to go to Aruba from Jan-April when it's cold at home. Gold season would be the other months -and maybe that works for you but just make sure you buy the season  you want. There are Platinum Plus weeks for the most in demand weeks: Christmas, New Year's, President's Week, and Spring Break. The price goes up depending on view starting at Garden view, Ocean view, Ocean side and Ocean front. Now that I've stayed in an Ocean view unit on an Interval trade, I think there are few "bad views" at the Surf Club. I love the lockoffs at Surf Club since you can lock off the unit and 1. rent out the other side 2. trade the other side for a different vacation or 3. turn your vacation into 2 weeks at the Surf Club by staying in the master side and then the lockoff. Maybe you can talk your friends into letting you rent their Surf Club so you can try it yourself.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 27, 2015)

Costa Linda on Eagle Beach has great 2 bedroom units which have all been renovated.


----------



## Squan66 (Feb 28, 2015)

Marriott will offer your friends a friend share trip where they can bring you along to see the resort.  I think it is around $399.  It is 4 nights/5 days.  I imagine this is a lock off unit.  I suspect you can pay more and reserve the one/two bedroom.  I know you can add the additional nights at a fee to make a week long trip.
I own at the Marriott Aruba Surf Club resort and love it.  I would suggest you either visit with your friends or rent on Redweek before you purchase.  




Weimaraner said:


> Roger -that $6500 sale price leads me to think the listing is a Gold season. At the Surf Club there are two important distinctions: season and view. We own platinum because we only want to go to Aruba from Jan-April when it's cold at home. Gold season would be the other months -and maybe that works for you but just make sure you buy the season  you want. There are Platinum Plus weeks for the most in demand weeks: Christmas, New Year's, President's Week, and Spring Break. The price goes up depending on view starting at Garden view, Ocean view, Ocean side and Ocean front. Now that I've stayed in an Ocean view unit on an Interval trade, I think there are few "bad views" at the Surf Club. I love the lockoffs at Surf Club since you can lock off the unit and 1. rent out the other side 2. trade the other side for a different vacation or 3. turn your vacation into 2 weeks at the Surf Club by staying in the master side and then the lockoff. Maybe you can talk your friends into letting you rent their Surf Club so you can try it yourself.


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 28, 2015)

That's how we got hooked on Aruba Surf Club. Saw they had a table making this offer at the airport. We stayed at the Stellaris and Hyatt on our trips to make sure a timeshare was the right fit for us. Best to try before you buy!


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Feb 28, 2015)

Visit first, then decide. There are many timeshares on Aruba depending on your likes and dislikes. Some like staying in the high rise section to be close to the many shops, casinos and restaurants. However, others hate the high rise crowds and especially the crowded beach. Some prefer the resorts along Eagle Beach, while others hate that they are across the street from the beach. Still others like the low rise area with it's open beach and smaller crowds, but others dislike the fewer restaurants and only one casino within walking distance. You also have downtown Oranjestad to choose from also. Many of the resorts have two bedroom units, but I think Marriott is the only one that offers a lock-off unit.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 28, 2015)

I totally agree with Pappy.  Everyone has their own likes and dislikes on units, location, crowds, etc.   You should decide for yourself.  It's not like making a dinner reservation based on someone else's opinion.  The decision you make will be with you for a while.


----------



## akp (Mar 1, 2015)

Pappy Mentos said:


> Visit first, then decide. There are many timeshares on Aruba depending on your likes and dislikes. Some like staying in the high rise section to be close to the many shops, casinos and restaurants. However, others hate the high rise crowds and especially the crowded beach. Some prefer the resorts along Eagle Beach, while others hate that they are across the street from the beach. Still others like the low rise area with it's open beach and smaller crowds, but others dislike the fewer restaurants and only one casino within walking distance. You also have downtown Oranjestad to choose from also. Many of the resorts have two bedroom units, but I think Marriott is the only one that offers a lock-off unit.



Agree completely!

On our first trip to Aruba, we stayed at La Cabana in the low rise area.  We loved the beach and the resort was fine, but we thought we'd prefer being in the high rise area close to restaurants and wanted a more luxurious experience.

On our second trip, we stayed at Divi Phoenix Beach Villas and would not return.  The crowding on the beach was not our style at all, and we very much missed the wide, beautiful beach with panoramic unobstructed views from La Cabana.

On the second trip, I toured the two Marriotts and walked through or around most of the other resorts on the stretch between Divi Phoenix and Marriott.  For our taste, the Marriotts are too big.  (Many love that...not knocking it for those who do, I just prefer a smaller more intimate resort for this setting.)

Even though La Cabana isn't 5 star, our future visits will be there for the relaxation, beauty and lack of stress getting a beach chair!


----------



## leonidas (Mar 23, 2015)

*surf club*

Roger,

I have owned at the Marriott Surf Club since 2009 and am delighted. This is the property with the lazy river. FABULOUS! I own Jan-April oceanSIDE. Most views are good, but oceanFRONT is extremely expensive for very little extra value. It has been well worth it for me.


----------



## dbs1228 (Apr 26, 2015)

Good information so far.  I just got home from  Divi Phoenix Beach Villas had a 1 bedroom on 6th floor and absolutely loved it!  I did not find the beach crowded and always found chairs - sometimes a challenge though.  What I did not like is all the chairs that had towels on them at 7:30AM and no one would show up until after 11 - they really should do something about that.  While there with our friends we started thinking we would like to keep coming back probably every other year.  Once I started doing some research I did notice that a lot of rental prices were less then or close to maintenance fees and it convinced me for now anyway just to rent.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 26, 2015)

akp said:


> Agree completely!
> 
> On our first trip to Aruba, we stayed at La Cabana in the low rise area.  We loved the beach and the resort was fine, but we thought we'd prefer being in the high rise area close to restaurants and wanted a more luxurious experience.
> 
> ...


Yup, me too. 

In contract to sell my Platinum Marriott Aruba Surf Club purchased in 2002 because the laid back atmosphere and beautiful wide open beach at La Cabana is more my style. 
Looking forward to the renovation of the pool deck area. 

To the OP! You really need to visit, rent from an owner and try the different resorts. 
One size does NOT fit all in Aruba!


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 26, 2015)

dbs1228 said:


> Good information so far.  I just got home from  Divi Phoenix Beach Villas had a 1 bedroom on 6th floor and absolutely loved it!  I did not find the beach crowded and always found chairs - sometimes a challenge though.  What I did not like is all the chairs that had towels on them at 7:30AM and no one would show up until after 11 - they really should do something about that.  While there with our friends we started thinking we would like to keep coming back probably every other year.  Once I started doing some research I did notice that a lot of rental prices were less then or close to maintenance fees and it convinced me for now anyway just to rent.



Time of year that you visit also affects how you feel about a resort. Mid January thru Easter is VERY busy and crowded all over the island. 
If your prime time of visiting is mid/late April, things will be much less hectic.


----------



## shar (May 23, 2015)

We own two weeks at the Divi Phoenix and LOVE it.  Have stayed at the Costa Linda, Casa Del Mar, Aruba Beach Club, Holiday Inn and found their beaches much more crowded and harder to get chairs on the beach. We are so relieved when we can go to the Phoenix.  We usually add an additional week somewhere else on the island when we cannot get an extra week at the Phoenix.  Since last year, you reserve the palapa's in the A.M. If not used for two hours they are suppose to remove the towels and personal items. I have seen them do this, although appears others have not seen it happen from postings.

We think the Marriott beach is to crowded with people on top of each other, side by side with lounges. 

Divi Phoenix has some space on the beach and they have added more palapas further down the beach. Water is more shallow so if you want deeper water need to walk down the beach a bit to swim. Activites for the children all week.

Phoenix is central and close enough to walk to lots of restaurants. Going there for three weeks this year!!!!!

Shar


----------



## legalfee (May 24, 2015)

I would go down and do site visits. When you find a TS you like see if it's available on Ebay and make a bid.


----------

